# Question about RGB



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd just like to get a better insight on RGB, does RGB have a below black and above White?


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it does. To make the black 100% black you need to use CMYK. That is if your using something like photoshop or quark express.

In TV terms finding the right contrast helps.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for replying. Does that only apply to 16-235 is it only 0-255 that doesn't have a below black?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

0-255 not sure what applies to 16-235 though.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok. If computer graphics are in the 16-235 domain does it have a below black. I know you've told me this already but CGI might be different.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know but I would assume it would.


----------

